

Idea HN: a master mind group to help each other out - sixQuarks

Are any of you interested in forming a small "mastermind" group of 4 or 5 people in which each member would be familiar with one another's startups,  and throughout the week, whenever you see a connection, or story, or anything of interest for any of the other members, you would send an email, or post to a member-only discussion board.<p>Each member would need to have a non-competing business, so there's no conflicts of interest.  The whole purpose is to help each other out creatively with ideas or connections they may have never thought of.
======
jnorthrop
I'd be interested. I don't quite fit the bill as I'm currently a director at a
non-profit association serving the privacy profession, but have worked in and
around startups for 20 years.

Why I want to participate: My current job has made me painfully aware of how
many B2C startups are simply not paying attention to privacy laws, regulations
and best practices. So much of it is simple for a startup to implement and
really painful for an established organization. That makes for a ridiculously
huge potential competitive advantages for those that get it right early.

My email is in my profile if anyone is interested and, coincidentally, for
more specifics on this topic I'm writing a blog post that should be ready to
go in a couple of days.

------
gotrythis
I'm a member of a very good mastermind and it is invaluable. There are 100
people in it, which makes it an incredible resource, but hard to keep up at
times. Small ones might be hard to find the right people, and if this gets
traction, a lot of people would want into it, meaning lots of small master
mind groups.

Tricky to organize, but with the right people in it, I would be interested as
well.

I have lots of ideas on how to make this into a startup and to organize this.
Even have the domain mentormatcher.com for it. No time right now though.

~~~
bkyan
Wow... 100 people seems like it'd be really unwieldy... Do they sub-divide the
group into functional areas?

~~~
gotrythis
It's a work in progress. It's like a private club where anyone who doesn't fit
is culled out and the quality keeps going up. We're playing with ways to keep
it organized. The size means we always have a resource to go to and we all
help each other out with whatever we need, without anyone getting overwhelmed.

------
sixQuarks
OK, if you're interested, email me at gregg3001@gmail.com with "mastermind" in
the subject and tell me a little about yourself and your startup. I'll get
something organized and see if we can make it happen.

------
silver_gr
Yea, I guess that could work out very well if properly set up & organized,
count me in.

------
m4ck
According to Napoleon Hill's "Mastermind" principle? Sure, count me in.

------
mindcrime
Sure, I'd be interested in something like that.

------
bkyan
Sounds good to me.

------
eph_unit
I'd be interested

